
Thumbprint readers stir fears in Venezuela vote - iProject
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Thumbprint-readers-stir-fears-in-Venezuela-vote-3763825.php
======
jerf
Even if today there's no link made, next time there can be. From a security
solution the only acceptable solution is for an air gap between the act of
voting and knowing who voted.

The only other reason to change from the old working system to this one is
security incompetence. Now, I think evidence is abundant that it is perfectly
feasible that this is the root cause, but even if it is, that doesn't change
the fact that this system is now capable of tracking who votes for what.

